# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Σφραγισμένη μπαταρία Lenovo με απόδειξη αγοράς

## pas2007

Σφραγισμένη μπαταρία Lenovo με απόδειξη αγοράς πωλείται.
Είναι συμβατή με τα παρακάτω Laptops.
Eraser G50-30
Eraser G50-45
Eraser G50-70
Eraser G50-70A
Eraser G50-70M
Eraser G50-75
Eraser G50-80
Eraser Z40
Eraser Z40-70
Eraser Z40-75
Eraser Z50
Eraser Z50-70
Eraser Z70
Eraser Z70-70
Eraser Z70-80
G40
G40-30
G40-45
G40-70
G40-70M
G400s
G400s Touch
G405s
G50
G50-30
G50-45
G50-70
G50-70M
G500
G500S
G500s Touch
G505s
IdeaPad G400s
IdeaPad G400s Touch
IdeaPad G405s
IdeaPad G405s Touch
IdeaPad G410s
IdeaPad G410s Touch
IdeaPad G50
IdeaPad G50-30
IdeaPad G50-45
IdeaPad G50-70
IdeaPad G50-70A
IdeaPad G50-70M
IdeaPad G50-75
IdeaPad G50-80
IdeaPad G500s
IdeaPad G500s Touch
IdeaPad G505s
IdeaPad G505s Touch
IdeaPad G510s
IdeaPad G510s Touch
IdeaPad S410p
IdeaPad S410p Touch
IdeaPad S435
IdeaPad S510p
IdeaPad S510p Touch
IdeaPad Z40
IdeaPad Z40-70
IdeaPad Z40-75
IdeaPad Z50
IdeaPad Z50-70
IdeaPad Z50-75
IdeaPad Z70
IdeaPad Z70-70
IdeaPad Z70-80
IdeaPad Z710
S600
Z40
Z40-70
Z40-75
Z50
Z50-70
Z501
Z70
Z70-70
Z70-80
Αντικαθιστά την μπαταρία με product number.
L12L4A02
L12L4E01
L12M4A02
L12M4E01
L12S4A02
L12S4E01
121500171
121500172
121500173
121500174
121500175
121500176
90202869
τιμή 25€

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xa5dmh83f...GHKc3o5va?dl=0

----------

